# For the newest Pro-Team member



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Shang-highed another unsuspecting duck & goose caller for the team and made these for him. The big call is my first Snow Goose call and just a proto type to help me get dimensionsions for parts nailed down. The reed in the goose call is from Sean Mann and is the same one in used in his world championship 'White Out" goose call. Sean is a great guy to do business with and he and his team have been a huge help to me in getting a snow goose call out the door with a sound I can be sure is going to get it done.

I don't have a goose call listed on my website yet, but several folks wanted me to make a duck & snow goose call set and I have been working on this for a while now.

Oh yea, welcome to the team TXDRAKE !

Man, I sure did miss my shop time while waiting on some electricity.....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sweet looking


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET....looks like a good 'honker to me! Is that mesquite on the left????? We are back down at Aransas Pass for the week and that much closer to the mesquite sawmill!! gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Yep, both are mesquite, the one on the right got a soak in BLO. Sure makes a difference don't it. You can never have too much mesquite! If you make a run to the mill and see something you think I might have to have, pick it up and I'll pay you for it and your trouble. Is there such a thing as mesquite burl ?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

yes, they have a great slab shown of the main page

http://www.mesquiteburl.com/


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

bill said:


> yes, they have a great slab shown of the main page
> 
> http://www.mesquiteburl.com/


Holly COW !
I was thinkng something about the size that would fit in a shoebox.
I had no idea. Uh, I'll have to pass on that one.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

This guy is down the road from us in Rockport. He has some really nice wood and is very proud of it...great guy though. I like Nave's Mill in Kingsville. gb

http://www.caller.com/news/2008/aug/15/mesquite/


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Yep, both are mesquite, the one on the right got a soak in BLO. Sure makes a difference don't it. You can never have too much mesquite! If you make a run to the mill and see something you think I might have to have, pick it up and I'll pay you for it and your trouble. Is there such a thing as mesquite burl ?


How 'bout this one? Headed to the lease this weekend (finally) and packing the chain saw. I'll see what I can round up while I'm there.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Keep me in mind Viking when your cutting wood. I have a piece of Mimosa drying in the garage. I sliced it in half last week. Nice looking wood. Got a piece of willow too. All the trees down after the storm and that's all I picked up? Oh well.
later, biggreen


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I am a wood Ho!
I will take wood from anybody, anytime!
Viking, just tell me where to meet you and what you like to drink.
That pen is awesome!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Mr. Viking can put you on some nice mesquite...that's for sure!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I actually have some "Viking wood" that Too Tall ferried across town for me. It's the lightest brightest Mesquite I have ever seen. Supper nice. I wish I knew how to make something besides a dang duck call, I could pay back all the favors I owe with some of the wood. I don't guess you guys would be interested in a potpourri bowl huh ?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Got to finish loading up and head out. I'll see what I can round up for you guys. I'm taking the tractor so I should have room on the trailer for a pretty good load. Catch ya next week.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood*



Viking48 said:


> How 'bout this one? Headed to the lease this weekend (finally) and packing the chain saw. I'll see what I can round up while I'm there.


Call me if you get some i heed some !!!!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*kingsville*



galvbay said:


> This guy is down the road from us in Rockport. He has some really nice wood and is very proud of it...great guy though. I like Nave's Mill in Kingsville. gb
> 
> http://www.caller.com/news/2008/aug/15/mesquite/


They have burl in kingsville only about 45 minutes from freer !!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> They have burl in kingsville only about 45 minutes from freer !!!!


That one is in Rockport....great inventory but a little 'pricey'. He will work with the price though. My favorite is Nave's in Kingsville. The have some very nice mesquite and other local hardwoods. Eric and Wendy are excellent people to work with.

http://www.mesquitetree.net/


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

*See any potential??*

Made it back from the lease with a load of Mesquite. Tried to find crooks, swells, twists and Mistletoe. Let me know if you see a piece that will work especially well for your specialty - be forewarned that a trade might require a couple of lessons in making your specialty.







Don - let me know if you haven't upgraded your bandsaw. We'll get together and rip some blanks for you here. I'm headed for Corpus this AM but will be back Thursday night (I'll have my laptop with me). After seeing the call on another thread I'm kicking myself for not cutting some Cedar. I was looking for one specific tree I spotted on my last trip but didn't find it (imagine not finding a specific tree on 2800 acres - Duh) but I'll get some next time.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

For you guys on the south side of town. If you coordinate w/ Viking, I'll toss it in my truck and meet you around lunch sometime. I'm working at 610 south and 45 now. Just a bit closer than Cypress? I'm just going to steal one piece if he lets me.

later, biggreen


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

THANKS Viking ! That's 2cool !
Either of those pieces that have a flat side exposed would make for some awesome duck call blanks, but any wood big enough to quarter and get 1.5 square out of works for me.

I give lessons and I can try to meet anyone anywhere to help ferry the goods to folks. Just let me know how I can help. 

There are going to be some nice stuff floating around the board in about 6-9 months!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bottom picture...section of wood on the far left side...NICE!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Great looking wood i just need enough to make 20-30 pen blanks Muy Garza at the Muy Grande store in freer wants me to make him some pens and have the name and logo put on them for the deer contest anyone know where to get them lasered cheap??/

P.S I have some ceder just like the stuff he made the calls i don't think thats texas ceder the stuff i have is aromatic ceder and has more red and pink in it then the hill county ceder if you need some !!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> THANKS Viking ! That's 2cool !
> Either of those pieces that have a flat side exposed would make for some awesome duck call blanks, but any wood big enough to quarter and get 1.5 square out of works for me.
> 
> I give lessons and I can try to meet anyone anywhere to help ferry the goods to folks. Just let me know how I can help.
> ...


Let me make sure the top one is thick enough. The bottom one is a hernia maker. They were actually two big limbs that grew together so I had to cut them apart in order to carry them. The grain is really nice on them.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Bottom picture...section of wood on the far left side...NICE!


Look forward to seeing what you can do with it.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

deerdude2000 said:


> Great looking wood i just need enough to make 20-30 pen blanks Muy Garza at the Muy Grande store in freer wants me to make him some pens and have the name and logo put on them for the deer contest anyone know where to get them lasered cheap??/
> 
> P.S I have some ceder just like the stuff he made the calls i don't think thats texas ceder the stuff i have is aromatic ceder and has more red and pink in it then the hill county ceder if you need some !!


We'll get you fixed up on the wood but I can't help you on the engraving. I have no idea what the Cedar at the lease looks like which is why I wanted to bring one back. No rush - I'll try again when I go back in a few weeks.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Richard,

I am honored to hold a spot on the Tail Gunners Pro Team. The calls look awsome!!!! I look forward to giving you feed back on them and to use them every chance I get. Heck, might even get a chance to hunt with ya using them and to get your autograph on them!! I just need a break from work and for the season to start, then it's game on!! Again, Richard, Thanks for all you do!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> Great looking wood i just need enough to make 20-30 pen blanks Muy Garza at the Muy Grande store in freer wants me to make him some pens and have the name and logo put on them for the deer contest anyone know where to get them lasered cheap??/
> 
> P.S I have some ceder just like the stuff he made the calls i don't think thats texas ceder the stuff i have is aromatic ceder and has more red and pink in it then the hill county ceder if you need some !!


I have used acculaser for bands. 
http://www.acculaserengraving.com/contact.php


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I can help with the distribution as well. I live in the Pearland/Friendswood area, and work in the Gallaria area. I can take a long lunch if needed to pick up or drop off. It's my turn to do some favors. Just let me know how I can help.

I think my bandsaw will handle most of this also if anyone needs to do some resawing.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood*



Viking48 said:


> We'll get you fixed up on the wood but I can't help you on the engraving. I have no idea what the Cedar at the lease looks like which is why I wanted to bring one back. No rush - I'll try again when I go back in a few weeks.


Call me and we'll hook up and i will get some wood and bring you some cocobolo and ceder if you need some i 'm going to the ranch this weekend i'll bring some wood back bought a new tractor with a frontend loader should make getting the wood easier it's good and dry they made the senderos 7-8 years ago and just pushed it in piles we cut some to cook with one night and you could see sparkes flying off it !!!!!!!!

P.S We stll need to go down there and thin out some pigs !!!!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

deerdude2000 said:


> Call me and we'll hook up and i will get some wood and bring you some cocobolo and ceder if you need some i 'm going to the ranch this weekend i'll bring some wood back bought a new tractor with a frontend loader should make getting the wood easier it's good and dry they made the senderos 7-8 years ago and just pushed it in piles we cut some to cook with one night and you could see sparkes flying off it !!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S We stll need to go down there and thin out some pigs !!!!!!


Have Gun - Will Travel.







If I can get off the computer I'm going to the shop to try and convert some of these logs into blanks. I hope to go see Tortuga this afternoon and take him some blanks along with some other stuff but will be around later if you haven't headed for the lease. Otherwise we can get together early next week. Have a safe trip.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm in for a pig too. And some wood. Help out w/ whatever else while I'm there too.

later, biggreen


----------

